# He is taking me away for a night



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't wait. A morning I don't have to get up with the kids and sleep in late while cuddling with him.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Is this the OM? OW? BS? WH? Who is taking you away? Is there sex involved? C'mon, cut loose w/ the details!! 
Mouse


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

WH, don't think there will be sex involved, darm flo is heading here soon.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My Husband never used to care about flo, he said I needed something to help the cramps. Now I don't have flo anymore so no need to worry about it. I'm not sure why my Husband liked to pursue so much in that time where I would be saying no, but we just used extra towels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainey Okay (May 9, 2012)

A morning of sleeping late and cuddling with your H, what a wonderful gift to look forward to. Enjoy!


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

My husband, he doesn't understand the aspect of coming home to no kids! I'd LOVE it! 

Maybe you should try those Diva cups if flo is a problem!


----------

